# Therapy experiences.



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you have any negative or bad experiences while under a therapist? How many therapists have been into? And what's your age when you start on a therapy? Thanks so much.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

> Do you have any negative or bad experiences while under a therapist?


Not yet [sarcasm]with my long history of therapy[/sarcasm].



> How many therapists have been into?


I have had one session. :lol



> And what's your age when you start on a therapy?


24.


----------



## justin (Apr 12, 2008)

I've only been to one therapist, for a few weeks, but it has been a really positive experience. She is how I found out about social anxiety (that it had a name), and I have been feeling much happier even though the anxiety hasn't really changed yet. She gave me my first real hope that I can change.

I went to a psychiatrist the other day, on my therapists advice. After I told him about my symptoms he asked me "So why are you here?" and later said "you'll find a woman and get over it." That was a bad experience. Then he said I have "significant" social anxiety anyway, and gave me meds (zoloft + Klonopin).


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The other day my therapist stabbed me. With knives


----------

